# Suunto Core replacement bezel?



## iceman64

Does anyone know how/where to order a replacement bezel (black) for the Core? The change out is simple from what I understand, just need to get my hands on one. Any help much appreciated :-! .

OR ... does anyone have one not running, in excellent condition, they'd be willing to parts out? Please PM me if this is a possibility.


----------



## Jeff_C

unfortunately Suunto doesn't sell parts. You would have to send it in or seek out another watch.


----------



## Mystro

If you are lucky, you can find a parts Core on eBay.


----------



## iceman64

Seriously, you can't order replacement parts from Suunto?


----------



## Mystro

Suunto doesn't sell parts. The keep a tight control of their products.


----------



## iceman64

Thanks Mystro. Checked the Bay and nothing currently up. 

Do you or anyone else know what the turnaround time if I sent it to Suunto for replacement?


----------



## hboutin

I sent mine to get it done from Mexico city on a Thursday morning and for the watch back the following Tuesday. Fast Enough....?


----------



## Jeff_C

Yeah, its been years since I sent something back to them but when I did I started to get concerned that I hadnt heard anything. (about a week out)... then discovered a brand new Core on my door step LOL.


----------



## iceman64

hboutin said:


> I sent mine to get it done from Mexico city on a Thursday morning and for the watch back the following Tuesday. Fast Enough....?


Man, that's fast! I can live with that. Good thing I have a few other watches to wear in the mean time ;-).


----------



## hboutin

When I called them to ask about the status of my watch, they could not find it. It was on it's way back. Great service, not charged a dime, even though it was out of warranty. Satisfied customer, for many years to come.


----------



## jimmygee

IceMan, which model Core?


----------



## Delta3

Ive seen a lot of complaining about the all black bezel. 
Since I'm faced with a decision between the lava red and the regular black version of the core, I would like to know if the bezel fitted on the regular black scratches as easily as the bezel on the all black.

Answers appreciated 

Delta3


----------



## jimmygee

Delta3 said:


> Ive seen a lot of complaining about the all black bezel.
> Since I'm faced with a decision between the lava red and the regular black version of the core, I would like to know if the bezel fitted on the regular black scratches as easily as the bezel on the all black


From my experience, yes. In fact, yes regarding all of the Cores from my experience and I have all that you mention above and more. As far as I can tell, those surfaces are only finished with regular anodization so not very durable coating.


----------

